# 4th ed Trying out the online capabilities



## Berrok (May 26, 2008)

ok so i am getting 4th ed when it comes's out and want to play it quickly. Only one of my friends are going to have the game so i need 2-3 more people to play. If you are interested Ism me Berrok5311 or email me Berrok5311@hotmail.com.
I will tell u more then. or post to the form.
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## rob626 (Jun 2, 2008)

Were you interested in an online venue?  I am putting together a weekly online game that will start after 8pm pst.


----------

